

Blue-Turquoise-Green deployment – zero downtime during database schema changes - lordelph
http://blog.dixo.net/2015/02/blue-turquoise-green-deployment/

======
lordelph
I was trying to describe how to manage blue-green deployments but running on a
common data store with zero downtime. The TL;DR version is that you deploy a
'turquoise' intermediate version which is forwards compatible with schema
changes required by the next release.

Hopefully someone else will find this a useful shorthand for describing this
approach!

